
Ask HN: Preparing for a FANG interview with no CS background - arenaninja
A recruiter for a FANG company recently reached out. I figured I&#x27;ll give it a go since the worst they can say is no, now the ball is in my court to schedule the interview.<p>I need to brush up on CS fundamentals, except that I didn&#x27;t study CS so I need to come up to speed fast. I have the Algorithm Design manual and I started reading it today. It&#x27;s a great book I&#x27;m finding it dense since I have no CS background (I took one class that included sorting&#x2F;searching arrays, so I understand O(n) notation, I know my way around the simpler recursion problems and that&#x27;s about it).<p>There&#x27;s tons of good resources on the web that I haven&#x27;t started looking into, I&#x27;m hoping HN users can point me to something that&#x27;s accessible for someone with industry experience but no CS background.
======
pabbasian
I did start here as someone like you :D

[https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-
university](https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-university)

